
U.S. internet speeds rose nearly 40 percent this year - Reedx
https://www.recode.net/2018/12/12/18134899/internet-broafband-faster-ookla
======
justtopost
Yet here I am, 35 min from a major metro, still waiting for anyone to offer
more than 700k. It seems like the cities get faster, and the rural folk still
get the shaft. I won't say this is indicitave of a cultural divide, but it
sure does fit the metaphor. If you work for an ISP, please consider filling in
your coverage gaps. Those gaps are people.

